# Spurs win first of season on road



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> San Antonio used a stretch of good, old-fashioned Spurs defense to earn its first road victory of the season. Tim Duncan and Antonio McDyess recorded double-doubles, and Tony Parker had 19 points and seven assists in the Spurs' 92-84 win over the Houston Rockets on Friday. Duncan had 21 points and 12 rebounds, and McDyess added 15 points and 14 boards as the Spurs won for the first time in five games away from home. The Rockets were doomed by a 7 1/2-minute scoring drought to start the third quarter, when the Spurs forced them into 16 consecutive misses after halftime.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10441346/Spurs-win-first-of-season-on-road


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Good game. The Rockets play some nasty physical ball, Lowry should've been called for a flagrant after ****ing up Hill's nose like that. 

Every time I watch Scola play I have to vomit a little since the Spurs let that guy get away. He is undersized though.


----------

